# Auction Score



## Monark52 (Sep 12, 2010)

I wanted to post a picture of one of the three bikes that i got at an auction on Saturday. The badge says John Wanamaker "Continental" and i was wondering how rare it is. It looks like an Elgin bike to me, am i right? Is this from the teens or twenty`s?

The tank is solid and dent free and the tires are like new. I`m going to strip the brushed on yellow paint to expose the marroon paint underneath. I think it was a deal at $175


----------



## yewhi (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow! Great Score for 175.00 despite the house paint!  I'm just learnng my way around these old guys but it lines looks like a classic HP Snyder built frame, very similar to one of mine.  Are the wheels 26" or 28"?

nice score again!

Tim


----------



## chitown (Sep 12, 2010)

Great buy. Can't wait to see pics with the house paint off. Saddle looks to be in great shape considering its age and the fact it looks like it had been ridden most of the 70-80 years it's been around.


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 12, 2010)

It`s got 28" tires that are like new. 
The seat is nice with no tears but it is kind of hard. Is there anyway to soften up the leather?
Also, i`m looking for a front fender because mine is pretty beat up on the bottom.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm jealous, it's just like mine, but even with the house paint, I like yours better! Mine is a Hawthorne made for Montgomery Wards, but yours may be the company that made Hawthorne? Nice purchase indeed! Yea, thats maybe the original seat too.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 12, 2010)

I think that is a Westfield/Columbia chainring.  The badge is kind of reminiscent of a Columbia badge. Nice bike
Saddle soap might work to soften up your leather


----------



## bairdco (Sep 13, 2010)

google John Wanamaker. he was a pretty interesting guy. not sure who made your bike, but he badged and sold them at his store in the early 1900's...


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice score! I would suggest to roll the fender out as opposed to finding one, that might be difficult. She looks all original.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 13, 2010)

That's sweet, you would have a hard time finding the tires for 175.00. Please keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 13, 2010)

Another thing that will soften a saddle and that you might have in the house is hand lotion, and lots of it! I softened up an old Brooks saddle with hand lotion.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree with strings and spokes, I would shampoo the seat well with saddle soap first to get rid of any contaminents, they let dry well, then maybe use a leather conditioner to gradually soften the leather. Maybe check with someone that keeps a horse or a local stable, since they would know leather care.
bri.


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 14, 2010)

As i was standing there looking at my bike i wondered if there was a decal on the tank. I looked down the side and saw the shape of an arrow under the paint.
I got out some stripper and gently worked at the paint. Here`s what i found.


----------



## chitown (Sep 14, 2010)

SWEET! Now for the rest of the frame.


----------



## sam (Sep 14, 2010)

There is another one on ebay


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thats a very cool tank decal. So you'll have the rest of the bike done by the weekend?


----------



## yewhi (Sep 14, 2010)

Now that is incredible.  Keep going!


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 16, 2010)

I`ve got a busy weekend coming up but i`ll get to it sooner or later. I cleaned a small spot on the rims and sprocket and the plating looks great. I believe this is nickel and not chrome. Is nickel plating less expensive? I saw some do it yourself kits and wondered how it would work. I think the silver paint they used stopped alot of rust.

I`m going to start taking it apart for paint removal, regreasing and polishing. I`ll post a few pics tomorrow night. 

I`d really like to replace the front fender as it`s pretty beat up on the bottom. If anyone has one laying around for sale, let me know.


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here it is, ready to be stripped and regreased. It will need to be totally repainted as the red underneath is not as good as i thought it would be. There are many spots that are bare metal or a little rusty and scratched. I`m working on getting the decals reproduced. I`ll post more as it progresses.

Have you ever seen a master link like this?! Creative huh?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 17, 2010)

Even though you are getting the decals reproduced, I hope you try to leave the originals, at least the crank side... I thind that decal is pretty great!
What's pooch's name?
bri.


----------



## npence (Oct 1, 2010)

Here are some pics of a bike I stripped the house paint off of turned out great wish you the best it is hard work getting that old house paint off.
[]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]





[/url]





[/url]
]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]
[]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]
[]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]





[/url]


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 1, 2010)

That came out great. I wonder why someone repainted it in the first place. Nice work.


----------



## npence (Oct 1, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing it looked like they painted it all black at first then painted the ugly blue. I guess the kid got bored and his dad had some paint sitting out.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 17, 2010)

I use mink oil.


----------

